# Lambert de Sayve quite an interesting name a force to reckon whit love his works!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have orchestre de chambre de Namur Rendition of glorious excellence on ricercare I presume.

And I'M expecting the BMW of renaissance ensemble the all might Capilla Flamenca doeing his sacred works once, again flabbergeist , I can't wait for this one folks, it most be amazing(and amazing is a small word), more than amazing , pure blessing. 

And Im trying to order Jachet de Mantoue sacred work so far order failed, blast? 

Have anice day dear distinguished Ladie's and Gentlemen.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

So how does Jean Tubéry justify using instruments like that? Does he say anything in the booklet? Is the instrumental music in the manuscript?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> So how does Jean Tubéry justify using instruments like that? Does he say anything in the booklet? Is the instrumental music in the manuscript?


Good question, unfortunately I'm clueless


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The recording is Tubéry's speculative reconstruction of the music de Sayve might have put together to accompany the coronation of Archduke Matthias as Habsburg emperor in 1612. At that time, the appeal of the Italian polychoral style of the late Renaissance was strong in the capital of the Habsburg dynasty and the influence of composers such as Giovanni Gabrieli on de Sayve's works is evident. The Missa Super Dominus Regnavit has 16 parts, divided into four "choirs" of four, with the word choir meant to include both singers and instrumentalists, mostly brass players. The score of the work suggests the forces intended; some of the lines are texted, indicating singers, while others are left blank; those are given to the instrumentalists of La Fenice. One entire choir is marked "cappella," and this music is sung unaccompanied by Tubéry's Chamber Choir of Namur.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The recording is Tubéry's speculative reconstruction of the music de Sayve might have put together to accompany the coronation of Archduke Matthias as Habsburg emperor in 1612. At that time, the appeal of the Italian polychoral style of the late Renaissance was strong in the capital of the Habsburg dynasty and the influence of composers such as Giovanni Gabrieli on de Sayve's works is evident. The Missa Super Dominus Regnavit has 16 parts, divided into four "choirs" of four, with the word choir meant to include both singers and instrumentalists, mostly brass players. The score of the work suggests the forces intended; some of the lines are texted, indicating singers, while others are left blank; those are given to the instrumentalists of La Fenice. One entire choir is marked "cappella," and this music is sung unaccompanied by Tubéry's Chamber Choir of Namur.


Thank you sir, my CD on the way I can't wait!!! Im so happy!


----------

